# Galveston Kayak Fishing Report - July 23, 2013



## "Sting Ray" Steve (Oct 12, 2010)

Greetings Fishermenâ€¦.

The fall season is getting close and with the recent rain and cooler water temps, we have been able to get a glimpse of the hot fishing action soon to come â€" exciting!!

We hit the south shoreline of Christmas Bay last week to find pristine conditions despite stormy skies. Sight casting to schooling Red Fish has been the ticket to getting our lines stretched. 

We caught most of our fish using soft plastic swim shads in Truce Goose and Space Guppy color combinations. We also threw top water Skitterrwalks but had not takers.

For information on our chartered kayak fishing trips in the Galveston Bay and Christmas Bay areas contact:


*George Young*
Certified TPW Kayak Fishing Guide
Tel: 713-501-0636
www.texascoastalkayak.com


----------

